# Savannah is poorly and the house is so quiet!



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

We got back from a brilliant holiday on the weekend, the dogs had a brilliant time and were always on the go loved the cottage and grounds. Savannah was quiet on Monday thought she might be missing my huband and tired, she perked up in night when he came home and was fine on walk. Then yesterday she was throwing up froth and was definately under the weather, she won't eat anything and although she has tried cant do a poo. I am hoping she hasn't got a blockage. She is just sleeping today, it is so quiet, no doodle dashes, yesterday evening was so weird we have just become accustumed to being trampled on in amongst their thundering around. Arlo tried a few times to get her going but no way. Taking her to the vet in about an hour, they were full this morning and I didn't think she warrented an emergency appt, hope i am right. I cant wait to shout calm down again!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh poor savannah & you, I hope she is alright and the vet can sort her out - it's nearly her birthday!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh no, not more vets...
Poor, poor Savannah - I hope it proves to be nothing serious. It is so horrible when they are not well. Is Arlo completely better now?
Fingers crossed for Savannah (and your purse).
:hug:ray:


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Oh no, not more vets...
> Poor, poor Savannah - I hope it proves to be nothing serious. It is so horrible when they are not well. Is Arlo completely better now?
> Fingers crossed for Savannah (and your purse).
> :hug:ray:


When I rang for appt, I said to the receptionist what appointments have you available today(didn;t say my name), she replied oh no who is it this time. Arlo is still prone to conjuctivitus I wouldn't say his skin was a 100% yet but just using topical treatments vet gave, hoping to avoid steroids. I do look after my pets......honest


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is so obvious that you look after your pets - you lavish your care upon them and are a wonderful owner.... just like in life though, *h*t always seems to happen to the same people/dogs.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Fingers crossed here that it is nothing but a small bug. Easy to pick stuff up on holidays, but good that you are getting it checked out.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Vet thinks its collitus, she has had anti sickness jab, was very brave as he said it really stings. He said she should take food when it kicks in. Shes got two lots of tablets and has to go back tomorrow when if there is no improvement they will want to do more tests. So hopefully it will do the trick.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fingers crossed this does the trick, I hope poor savannah doesn't have colitis 
Hope she's loads better in the morning xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hopefully she'll pick up quickly and be back to doodle dashing very soon


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh no poor Savannah I hope she gets better really fast! These poo's worry us so much all the time it seems. I joke with our vet and say that Molly should just move in seems like lately she is there weekly ugh!

Hopefully she just ate something that didn't agree with her and will be ok fingers crossed! Molly and I send hugs!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor baby girl. I hope the shot works fast for her. Keep us updated please. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Poor Savannah, hope she picks up quickly.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ditto to what everyone else is saying, I really hope Savannah gets better really fast.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Really disappointed jab didn't work, vet said it would take two to three hours. Tried her with fish, chicken, sirloin steak, mince her favourite dog treats just won't entertain anything. Her tablets say take with food? I have given them to her as I thought it was better than not, hope it was the right thing to do. She is so lethargic, Arlo is being so good and not bothering her. Thank you so much for all your good wishes, lets hope the tablets and a goodnights sleep will help.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am sorry to hear that. I hope she will feel better in the morning.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I hope Savannah is feeling better this morning - do let us know how she is.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

No better, she cuddled up tight to me in bed and when I woke up just licked me a bit, she usually tramples all over me, still Arlo still did that. Still wont attempt to eat third day with no food, she is not drinking much either. She is seeing a different vet later as the one she saw yesterday is off, so will be good to get a second opinion.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I would want a second opinion. Good luck. Poor Savannah. Let us know. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good that you are getting a second opinion. My sister's old lab ate a vets calving glove once and had symptoms like that and had to have surgery to have it out. Hopefully you get it sorted out very quickly.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor girl, I am sorry that she isn't feeling better. I hope the vet manages to work out what the problem is.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor baby and you, everything crossed that this vet can sort out the problem.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Good that you are getting a second opinion. My sister's old lab ate a vets calving glove once and had symptoms like that and had to have surgery to have it out. Hopefully you get it sorted out very quickly.


Poor savannah - I hope she hasn't been gobbling calving gloves whilst you weren't looking 
I feel your pain, if our poos are off food for one day we are frantic, ( I wish mine were off ***!!)
we know when they are not their usual selves, I hope the other vet you see can resolve the problem. Maybe an x-Ray is required to see if she has a blockage/ ingested something she shouldn't?? 
I really hope all is well soon, keep us updated - we're all thinking of her and you - good boy Arlo for been understanding xxx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Think I feel better about things, the vet had a good feel and said he really doesnt think its a blockage. He thought its probably gastro enteritus and he said not eating for three days isn't anything to be to concerned over, he offered to have her in tomorrow for xrays and blood tests but said he would give it another 24 hours. She has some horrible gunky paste to take aswell now. She seems a little brighter but still not playing. The only thing that worries me is with colitus and enteritus the main symptoms if you look it up are diarrheoa which she hasn't had, she just stopped going? The vet said there was mucus and blood on the thermonitor which you would expect to see with this. Right going to go and try and find something that will tempt her to eat.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Try a bit of cheese! X 
I hope all is so much better tomorrow


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Hopefully between the shot, the tablets, and now the paste little Savannah will get it all cleared up. Hugs to all of you as I can only imagine the worry you are having.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I hope she picks up soon. One thing is these little dogs when sick seem to know instinctively what to do. Sleep mainly. Get well soon Savannah.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good that the vet wasn't too eager to do x rays etc. 
Flaked white fish might appeal.
Fingers crossed that she picks up soon.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Hope she will get better soon! Glad the vet didn't seem overly concerned. Blood tests and an x-ray are probably a good idea in this case just to make sure everything is ok! Molly goes crazy for sardines  hugs


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Well I was worried there was no diarrhoea! Savannah had a long drink last night and a little chicken Then out the back garden had a long windy watery movement. When we were in bed we heard the noise where you know whats just happened, she had splattered the landing, mainly brown water but had quite alot of small blood clots in (which the vet would expect with enteritus) Not long after she did the same downstairs in the hall. I was hoping she would be alot better today, but she is a bit so I will settle for that she just wants me to sit down and cuddle her all the time, shes just wanted to be left the last few days, so lets hope the tablets will continue to help, she has eaten some chicken. The house is still very quiet though


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Hopefully this is the beginning of recovery for Savannah. Sounds like it from what the vet told you. Incrementally better, but any bits (wanting to cuddle) better is good signs. Twins and I sending out all sorts of healing to her today. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We are radiating healing wishes from Quebec too. It is such a worry when they are sick, but it sounds like things are going in the right direction if she is eating a bit.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely - but throughput is a good sign.
I would suggest that you only let her have plain boiled rice, small pieces of flaked fish or boiled chicken and a bit of natural yoghurt... it is going to take a while for her tummy to recover, I would think.
The vet gave me Yum Pro for Dot when she was a baby and producing yucky yucky poop - it seemed to help quickly.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Our vet also recommended plain rice with boiled chicken when Molly had the poopies Not fun but at least she is not blocked. Hope she will get better fast!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I hope she is feeling much better and that you won't have a recurrence of that tonight, chicken/fish and rice sounds like a good idea to me to.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's better out than in so that's a good sign. Hope today brings more improvement. Hugs and healing from us in Grantham.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I hope she is doing better today. I keep thinking about her.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Really pleased to say she is doing fantastically Had two walks today and is eating (still chicken and rice) there have even been a couple of doodle dashes around the house. She is still sleeping a bit more than normal and her illness has left her with a side effect INCREDIBLY smelly wind, enough to make your eyes water, but seeing her improving so fast will forgive her that, although not very lady like


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That's great news - you must be very pleased to see the improvement and the old doodle dash going on.
As for doggy trumps.... Charcoal doggy biscuits are good for that.
Glad it sound like savannah will of made a full recovery ready for Monday!! Xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So glad to hear all is well!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Smelly wind not withstanding, so glad she is picking up. That is great news.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a relief! So glad to hear she is better.


----------

